# Tivo to Go



## gregoryb (Jun 18, 2002)

Does it work with Zipper enhanced Directivo? How about the Media Access Key?


----------



## ttodd1 (Nov 6, 2003)

Tivo 2 Go will not work on a DTivo - zippered or not.


----------

